# English lops??



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with them?? The only person i knew that had one said hers was lovely but could be nippy 

And why the need for such long ears???!!

I do think they are lovely and they were in my list but after reading up some more i don't think i will consider one.

The ears take loads of work. And i actually feel sorry for them with such long ears


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I think they are beautiful but think its cruel to breed them with such ridiculously long ears


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

They are stunning, i know someone who breed's these so i will ask when she is back from a show weekend.
I do know that if it wasnt for the english lop none of our lop eared rabbits would be around today as all lops originate from Elops as there the oldest lop breed.

A friend of mine recently had a picture stolen from her web site and put on a forum and alot of people made really nasty comments on her bunny, she was so upset!! 

She has never had a torn ear as she clips nail reg so i think they are for very experienced owners only.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yeh i agree with what frags says about experienced owners only, i think they are beautiful but seeing as my new frenchie gets his ears in everything!! (i mean everything!!) i just feel sorry for english lops, how can they binky with ears that big  , but i guess they dont know any different. Im kind of in two minds really.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am two minds as well! I just don't think they have the abilty to do as much as a bun with a lot smaller ears!
But then i don't know anything them. I do think they are beautiful though.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> They are stunning, i know someone who breed's these so i will ask when she is back from a show weekend.
> I do know that if it wasnt for the english lop none of our lop eared rabbits would be around today as all lops originate from Elops as there the oldest lop breed.
> 
> A friend of mine recently had a picture stolen from her web site and put on a forum and alot of people made really nasty comments on her bunny, she was so upset!!
> ...


I guess you mean me frags x

I adore this breed, even cut back on my frenchies so I can keep more of this wondeful breed. Mine are so placid, and loving bunnies I love them all so much have given me so much pleasure watching them running about in the garden, and the babies are like beautiful puppies!

When I first got them I must admit I wasnt sure as I love frenchies so much and never thought how much the english lops would steal my heart away from the french lop breed. I now have 4 french lops, and 8 english lops with a litter due any minuite and i cannot wait.

if looked after correctly and bred correctly they are fit healthy, and with no ear issues - I clean their ears daily with baby wipes after they have been in the garden, and do ear checkes morning and evening for any signs of scratches. nails are clipped weekly from 4 weeks old to prevent damage to ears - if its wet outside they dont go out - but they come indoors for a run or on the shed floor running about through tunnles and other play items x

as as for watching them binky - its lovely - I will see if I can get it on video for you to watch x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I guess you mean me frags x


I sure did


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt292/magnificstud/of50590442.jpg

this is a pic of my girl who is due babies today x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nikki she is stunning!!! she is perfect in every way.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt292/magnificstud/of50590442.jpg
> 
> this is a pic of my girl who is due babies today x


I want to bunnynap her!!!!! Shes stunning!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> I want to bunnynap her!!!!! Shes stunning!!!!!!


Not before i do


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Not before i do


Oi i was here first and you've got more buns than me so i get first look in


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

shes mine hands off you 2 lol x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> shes mine hands off you 2 lol x


 :001_huh: well how selfish of you....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> :001_huh: well how selfish of you....


i have to agree, very very selfish


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!

I've never seen an english lop before, their ears are huge!! I guess as long as your experienced and know what your doing then they'd be perfectly happy 

Would love to see a vid of yours doing a Binky Bellabunny!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

no worries i will have to remember to keep camera by my side lol x still waiting on her litter driving me nuts


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only ever seen fawn english lops I didnt know they cam in such a pretty colour, fingers crossed for all the kits


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

me,well my sis has a mini lop and hes the same colouring as ur big girl (hows gorges lol  )


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> I guess you mean me frags x
> 
> I adore this breed, even cut back on my frenchies so I can keep more of this wondeful breed. Mine are so placid, and loving bunnies I love them all so much have given me so much pleasure watching them running about in the garden, and the babies are like beautiful puppies!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!! I really appreciate it! xx

And your bunny is beautiful!!! So cute!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

bellabunny your bun is gorgeous!!!  i love Elops they are stunning! i dont know anyone with one.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

my dice is now the proud mum of 6 baby elops x will get piccies when they are older for you all to see xxx


----------



## willhub (Dec 2, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> http://i621.photobucket.com/albums/tt292/magnificstud/of50590442.jpg
> 
> this is a pic of my girl who is due babies today x


Very nice looking bunny, I think she looks like something from Star Wars or Lord of the Rings with ears like that


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

6  is there one with my name on it ?  what colours are they looking like? or are they all snuggled into the nest?


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> 6  is there one with my name on it ?  what colours are they looking like? or are they all snuggled into the nest?


all pink at the mo lol - looks like one sooty fawn butterfly and the rest possibly sooty fawn but with the possibility of REW too I will update in a few days xxx


----------

